# New - Hybird Jigs



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

This is something new I have designed. Its a hybrid jig that is Diamond shaped on bottom and transitions to a large flat surface on the top. The flat area on the top really lets the scale foil show up nicely.

Named for the phenomena of getting slammed on the First Drop.

200g First Drop

300g First Drop


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

very nice looking,, is there a tandem hook option?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Jigging is best done with a single hook. Another fish can try to grab the jig out of the mouth thats hooked up and you can end up with nothing. Or worse, the second hook finds your hand. 

Singles are the way the pros told me it should be done, so I followed their advice.

I looked for a picture of a guy I know holding a fish, one hook in him and one in the fish, but couldn't find it. I wish I could have, it was a good example.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Jigging is best done with a single hook. Another fish can try to grab the jig out of the mouth thats hooked up and you can end up with nothing. Or worse, the second hook finds your hand.
> 
> Singles are the way the pros told me it should be done, so I followed their advice.
> 
> I looked for a picture of a guy I know holding a fish, one hook in him and one in the fish, but couldn't find it. I wish I could have, it was a good example.


 Ha, I was in that predicament once. It wasn't funny at the time but I wish I had a pic to laugh at now!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Really nice look'n jig..
You really have some nice look'n jigs in your business selection... Those new squid lookin ones, the eels and the pot roast ones with wings look like true "butt kickers" for catchin fish..

I would guess those squid look'n ones would tear up the grouper and snapper slow bouncing on the bottom

Hog


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

sometimes 2 hooks catch 2 fish. this is a friend with 2 scamp on 1 jig.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Now thats a good drop right there.


----------

